# HELP!



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

I just caught a green walking stick! What do i feed it? Also I am pretty sure its a northern walking stick. I don't know if its female or male (it looks very fat).


----------



## colddigger (Jul 24, 2007)

try feeding it rose and blackberry, if neither are available then

Apple

Lettuce

pear

leafy veggies or hard fruits


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok thinking. I heard that they like thorn bush leaves? Also how do you tell if it is male or female (i think mine is female she looks full of eggs).


----------



## colddigger (Jul 24, 2007)

i've only had the indian kind,

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/D-femorata.html

this place should help in care taking


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

hmm I wonder i found it in illinois so i don't think it needs to much humidity?


----------



## colddigger (Jul 24, 2007)

i'd spritz it every morning or so if i were you, if it has lots of ventalation extra humidity wouldn't be a problem(i think...)_


----------



## Orin (Jul 24, 2007)

Try oak if you can't find wild rose, blackberry or raspberry. Phasmids need good ventilation like mantids and a light misting every other day for a drink.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh i guess i need to reorganize its cage  It was on a garbage can back by my grandpas rasberry bushes so i guess i got to get some leaves :x Is there a shure was to sex them?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 24, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

No not yet


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2007)

It is laying eggs i need raising advice help would be apreciated :wink:


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 26, 2007)

get a pot half fill it with water, put mesh over the top and rest the eggs on the mesh (keeps a bit of humidity).

Put the pot in a sealed container with mesh over the top and leave it there somewhere fairly shaded with a bit of airflow.

Depending on species and conditions they can hatch in around 2 months - 2 years.

Id expect about 3 months as a standard though.

I always leave mine on a bed of substrate in a tank with fresh food each week incase I miss any hatchlings.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't want a hatch yet because if i got a hatch in winter there would be no food. I hear they need to diapause.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 26, 2007)

i remember once i had a really successful tank of walking sticks

they kept laying eggs and they were so happy they became cannibalistic


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 26, 2007)

I just incubate mine in a crick tub on some damp cotten or tissure paper, u can either make sure thier constantly humid by a mist a day or mist them every 2 days, but be warned, sometimes if they`ve been dry kept dry for a fair while, after a soak they may hatch out in hundreds, keep the eggs, it might be either already mated or parthenogenetic


----------

